# "Mudcrutch" CD ready for release



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Fans of Tom Petty are familiar with the name "Mudcrutch". Heartbreakers Petty, Mike Campbell and Benmont Tench were all members of the band that left Gainesville and headed to California ~35 years ago. Some music was recorded but stardom eluded them and the band broke up. Last August, Tom Leadon* and Randall Marsh joined again with their old mates and new Mudcrutch music was recorded. The CD is due out in late April and the band has booked about a dozen shows in California starting April 12. The single "Scare Easy" is available from iTunes now.

*brother of one-time Eagle Bernie Leadon










It's only rock and roll. But I like it. :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have heard of them... very interesting release.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

LP plus bonus CD ordered.


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

Turned out this is just some good ol' "hippie music" (Petty's words). Some covers, some originals, cut in the studio, including harmony vocals, without so much as a set of headphones. A real throwback approach, but a keeper of a disc. I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Got the LP and the audiophile CD. Have yet to listen.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the LP and only listened to the CD that came with it so far, its nothing really special but pleasing Petty style music all the same and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

I really liked the LP's. I figure if it had come out in the 1970's it would have a couple of hits on it.


----------

